# Other Pets > Birds >  Cockatiel - funny vid

## Mindibun

This is my tiel Angel. He LOVES to sing and anyone who will listen to him is automatically his best friend. As long as you're listening to him sing, he'll let you do anything to him. To prove it, I had a friend of mine take this video. I don't make a habit out of this don't worry. It was just funny on this one occasion. I promise I'm not hurting him and I didn't even breathe on him. -lol-

http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...=Video0046.flv

----------


## GoFride

What a sweetie - you can tell he knows he's loved! I don't have any birds, but I really like "cockasqueals" and parrotlets - a LOT of personality in a small package! Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## orphan

Congradulations, looks like you have a cool one. My cockatiel _wasn't_

----------


## mainbutter

awww!! Makes me miss my cockatiel  :Sad:

----------


## orphan

> Congradulations, looks like you have a cool one. My cockatiel _wasn't_



I'm sorry, what I meant was my bird was a grade A jerk.

----------


## RoyalGuardian

the whistling is cockanese for " this chick needs a breath mint!" JK JK <3 mindi So cute!

----------


## matt71915

does he whistle to your toes?  mine did that, along with pick your teeth for you lol   seeing that makes me want to get another

----------


## Laooda

Awww... Tiels rock!  I think they are very under rated lil' QTies!  Great vid!  :Very Happy:

----------


## therecordingart

> This is my tiel Angel. He LOVES to sing and anyone who will listen to him is automatically his best friend. As long as you're listening to him sing, he'll let you do anything to him. To prove it, I had a friend of mine take this video. I don't make a habit out of this don't worry. It was just funny on this one occasion. I promise I'm not hurting him and I didn't even breathe on him. -lol-
> 
> http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...=Video0046.flv


Yup...my wife has a 17 year old cockatiel named Spilke...she's had him since she was 6 years old! He actually makes a purring noise when she puts his head in her mouth. If you open your mouth in front of him he'll stick his head in and either purr or make kissy noises.

----------


## therecordingart

> does he whistle to your toes?  mine did that, along with pick your teeth for you lol   seeing that makes me want to get another


My wife's sings to her feet, and he does his sex dance on man hands.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

A tiel I had when I was younger let me do that. He was like my other half. That bird went everywhere with me and was the sweetest bird. The one I have now is not as trusting but he loves people. 

He doesn't sing nearly as much or as loudly as yours though. And yours is such a cutie!

----------


## Ladydragon

awww, makes me miss our Sunny.  She was a lutino, typical bald head and a cataract in one eye to boot, born like that.  But she just loved hanging out with us.  Hubby was the most attached to her and when she went he said he was done with birds.  Don't think he's over her yet, but I'm hoping he will be some day.

----------


## Moofins07

Ahahah, cute. That's actually a great video when it comes to wolf whistle examples. My little guy still hasn't caught on yet. lol

----------


## PrioBull

I am glad you are giving the bird lots of attention. I never seen a bird (only cockatiels) that behave and interact with humans so well like that. BTW it is funny video.  :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

I have heard "a bird in the hand" saying but what do you get from a bird in the mouth  :sploosh: .Gotta love tiels  :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

That's awesome.. I had a Parakeet that my mom taught to buck like a chicken. He would stick his head in his water hood and "buck".. it was so funny.. I miss my little bird.

----------


## fire-eyes

That was really fun to watch. I had one as a child, and I adored it. It was nice and sweet like that to me, but anyone else including my parents, it did not like. Such fun birds!

----------


## mommanessy247

aww how cute...& very funny. i had a cockatiel that used to wolf whistle to me every time he saw me, lol, i think he had a crush on me. he used to scream & whistle right over his mates head & she'd get mad at him & bite him. funny times.

----------

